# Ryobi Ecusima 2000er



## Jamiewolf (12. September 2010)

Hallo ich habe die Ecusima 2000vi von Ryobi bekommen und ich finde die Rolle sieht echt gut aus.

Ich wollte damit jetzt an den Forellensee gehen. Vorher muss ich dann noch eine Schnur auflegen. Ich dachte jetzt an eine 0.25er mit 50 Meter das sollte doch reichen oder?!

Das mache ich beim Angelladen um die Ecke.

Jamie


----------



## Ein_Angler (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

50m? Mach voll!

Haste 2 Spulen? Mach eine mit 18er Mono voll und die andere dann mit 20er oder 22er voll, das reicht für den ForellenPuff.


----------



## Jamiewolf (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

Ja ich habe zwei Spulen, aus Alu und eine in schwarz. Kann man damit auch woanders angeln?! Seen... Auf was für Fische zum Beispiel?!#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

Nein, mit der Rolle kannst du nur auf Forellen angeln...

Was ist das denn für eine Frage #d


----------



## Jamiewolf (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

eine Anfängerfrage :vik:


----------



## Michael_05er (13. September 2010)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

Hi,
mit der Rolle kannst Du alles mögliche machen. Du kannst z.B. auch leichtes Spinnfischen auf Forellen, Barsche, Döbel etc. betreiben. Oder beliebige Angelmethoden der leichten Art - eine leichte Posenmontage auf weißfische am See z.B. geht auch. Eben alles, wass man mit einer kleinen Rolle so machen kann.

Je nachdem, was Du planst, solltest Du die beiden Spulen füllen lassen. Ich würde für den Forellensee auch weniger als 0,25er Schnur nehmen. Je nachdem was für Fische es dort gibt eine 0,18er oder 0,20er, aber ordentliche Qualität. Die zweite Spule würde ich dann je nach weiterem Verwendungszweck füllen. Fürs leichte Spinnfischen sollte es eine feine geflochtene sein. Wenn Du noch nicht weißt, wo Du die Rolle sonst einsetzen willst, würde ich die zweite Spule leer lassen, bis Du Dich entschieden hast. Sonst hast Du nachher Geld ausgegeben für eine Schnur, die Du nicht brauchst und keine Spule mehr frei für eine Schnur, die Du brauchst #q

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Jamiewolf (13. September 2010)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi,
> mit der Rolle kannst Du alles mögliche machen. Du kannst z.B. auch leichtes Spinnfischen auf Forellen, Barsche, Döbel etc. betreiben. Oder beliebige Angelmethoden der leichten Art - eine leichte Posenmontage auf weißfische am See z.B. geht auch. Eben alles, wass man mit einer kleinen Rolle so machen kann.
> 
> Je nachdem, was Du planst, solltest Du die beiden Spulen füllen lassen. Ich würde für den Forellensee auch weniger als 0,25er Schnur nehmen. Je nachdem was für Fische es dort gibt eine 0,18er oder 0,20er, aber ordentliche Qualität. Die zweite Spule würde ich dann je nach weiterem Verwendungszweck füllen. Fürs leichte Spinnfischen sollte es eine feine geflochtene sein. Wenn Du noch nicht weißt, wo Du die Rolle sonst einsetzen willst, würde ich die zweite Spule leer lassen, bis Du Dich entschieden hast. Sonst hast Du nachher Geld ausgegeben für eine Schnur, die Du nicht brauchst und keine Spule mehr frei für eine Schnur, die Du brauchst #q
> ...



:vik: Danke für die Tolle Info...


----------



## bobbl (14. September 2010)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

Die Rolle ist wirklich gut, ich benutze die baugleiche Passion in der selben Größe zum Forellenspinnen am Bach, zum Karpfenfeedern musste das Ding auch schon herhalten und hat auch nen 60er Karpfen problemlos verkraftet.


----------



## stroffel (14. September 2010)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

Hi hab auch 2 Ecusimas. ne 2000er und ne 3000er, Ich nehm für den Forellentein die 2000er mit ner 0,18er Schnur. Mit einer einigermaßen weichen Rute und der richtigen Bremseinstellung reicht das locker. Damit kannst Du auch mal ne Runde Spinnangeln gehen. Eine geflochtene ist dafür natürlich besser. Aber für den "Gelegenheits-Spinner" ;-) tuts auch mal eine monofile.
Von den Angeltechniken sind dir prinzipiell keine Grenzen gesetzt. Eine 2000er ist halt für die leichtere Angelei ausgelegt. Das heißt wenn mal ein kleinerer Karpfen beißt bekommst Du den damit auch raus. Um geziehlt auf Großkarpfen, kapitale Hechte oder Welse zu gehen ist es aber das Falsche Gerät.
Für den Anfang kannst Du damit aber sehr viel Abdecken. Ist ne klasse Einsteiger Rolle!


----------



## Jamiewolf (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

wo bekomme ich die rolle noch einmal günstig online geschossen bei google komme ich immer auf 35 €


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

Hier (auch auf Rechnung):
http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/5045/1/i/


----------



## Jamiewolf (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

danke für den tipp....


----------



## Jamiewolf (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*

Wie kann ich bei gerlinger online sagen die Rolle gleich bespullt werden soll.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ryobi Ecusima 2000er*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> Wie kann ich bei gerlinger online sagen die Rolle gleich bespullt werden soll.




Bestell am besten per Telefon.#6


----------

